# Substrate Depth and Anaerobic Pockets



## Pisces369 (Feb 12, 2016)

Setup an aquarium with 3 inches of soil and half an inch layer of gravel covering it. Did this with plants in mind, have many. Second guessing myself now though if I went too deep. Should I be worried about anaerobic bacteria in the near future? Would it be advisable to maybe tone things down or should I just run with it? Blackworms on the way which should help with all of this, so I've read.


----------



## Pisces369 (Feb 12, 2016)

After seeing Amano aquariums I've been inspired to slope it so the front is low while the back high. Looks good. Hopefully the worms will help keep the substrate aerated enough, maybe I'll poke holes.


----------



## Pisces369 (Feb 12, 2016)

The plants are already growing and my lights aren't even quality. The sunlight the tank gets some of may help. It's working well but now that I'm reading about aquascaping I want to scale back in a month or so, only for the look. Maybe I can have a semi aquascape while still having my substrate. Sort of combine aquascaping, low tech, high tech, find some middle ground. We shall see. If it starts to stink I know I've got these bad pockets. Learning experience, maybe someone reading will find it interesting for thought.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

From what I have read 3" of soil is a lot and you might have to worry about anaerobic pockets. Every thing I read about substrate said don't go over 2" total or you have to worry about anaerobic buildup. I know some people will set up tanks for shows and have 4"-5" of substrate but those are only up for a short while so it doesn't hurt anything. I have 1 dirt tank up and running for almost a year and my soil is 1.5" with .5"-.75" of rocks as a cap. I push down on the rocks in 5-6 places every week and I still have air bubbles pop up. I have read some place if you do that it will keep it from building up, no idea if it helps or not but doesn't hurt so I do it. 

But it comes down to what you want to do in your tanks, might work for years and never give any problems or might chase after a year I can't say. 

I have read a little about the black worms but never gave them a try.


----------



## nebusoi (Feb 18, 2016)

I have read that you should not go over 2". I do see so many people who have and haven't had problems though. Could be luck? Plant roots help move the soil as do Malaysian trumpet snails. It also depends on what type of soil. For example, something like sand will be harder for oxygen to get through.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

I have blackworms and MTS in one of my tanks (shrimp tank) and even then, I still get a bit of bubble action happening (in about an inch of sand). So you might still be looking for some maintainence!


----------

